# Gta San Andreas Not Working....hlp!!!



## nishchal (Oct 1, 2007)

HI
i m playing the gta sa for a long tim . i recently bought a new video card nd after installing it,my gta sa is not working.i hav installed the gta nd the windows 3-4 times. when evr i click the icon , i get a "SEND, DONT SEND" error.But 1 strange thing i saw that, when i install the windows nd the drivers the game works fine but after installing the softwares, only then it given me this error.I hav gone through this 2 times.please som1 help mee, i lov gta nd i want to play it again. my pc's config :-
1.windows xp sp2
2.intel 1.80ghz p4 processor
3.ati radeon x1550 256mb ddr2 agp video card
4.200gb hard disk

please help me............ thnx!u can also mail me at - " [email protected] "


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm confused...after you install Windows and the drivers, the game works?

Make sure you get all the latest Windows updates.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

nishchal said:


> HI
> i m playing the gta sa for a long tim . i recently bought a new video card nd after installing it,my gta sa is not working.i hav installed the gta nd the windows 3-4 times. when evr i click the icon , i get a "SEND, DONT SEND" error.But 1 strange thing i saw that, when i install the windows nd the drivers the game works fine but after installing the softwares, only then it given me this error.I hav gone through this 2 times.please som1 help mee, i lov gta nd i want to play it again. my pc's config :-
> 1.windows xp sp2
> 2.intel 1.80ghz p4 processor
> ...


You will get an mail, if you post an email here, you will get spams.


----------



## nishchal (Oct 1, 2007)

the game works fine till i hav installed only the drivers after that i install almost 30-40 softwares, thats when gta stops working.After installing the softwares, the game dosent work.It gives me a " send,dont send" error.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

What kind of software are you installing?


----------



## nishchal (Oct 1, 2007)

all the common softwares, i can name thm - 
uTorrent
AVG 7.5
bluetooth
CDRoller
DAEMON Tools
DAP Games Center
DietMP3
Download Accelerator Plus (DAP)
GOM Player
Google Earth
Google Talk
MetaProducts Mass Downloader
nero
Orbit downloader
Pownce
PSP ISO Compresser v1.4
RM to MP3 Converter
atomixmp3
Skype
System Mechanic Professional 7
UltraISO
VLC media player
WinAVI MP4 Converter
Window Washer
WinISO
Xilisoft Video Converter 3
Yahoo! Messenger
physix

these r all the softwares i hav installed.
do u mean to say that a software could be the problem??


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Is this a purchased game, or did you download it?


----------

